# 08' Beavertail Osprey modification help



## glgardnerjr (Mar 17, 2014)

Billy H said:


> New to this site so sorry in advance if I post this wrong. I bought an 08' BT Osprey from a close family friend, boat was lightly used but actually neglected from lack of use, sat out on end of a dock and looks a little wrinkled from too much sun. Great little skiff but I could see some design flaws that would need addressing sooner or later, was wondering if anyone here has had experience with this boat, what you did to make changes and if you could recommend someone to do the work. Boat does not have an internal bilge pump, jack plate and power pole pumps get wet and need to be relocated. I'm in Jupiter Fl, moved here recently from the Sarasota area so not well connected around here. Thanks - BH



I have an '07 Osprey. There should be a hose running between the drain under your feet when you are sitting behind the wheel to the center drain plug. This should keep any salt water from entering the area you are talking about. However, during heavy rains I too get water in that area and have not figured out a way to get it out other than using a shop vac. Eventually I pulled the hose so I can drain the area but know have salt water in there after fishing. I just coated everything with corrosion-x and then rinse it after each trip. Theoretically it should be a dry area but I have tried to figure out how water gets into there during a rain and can't figure it out.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MIght want to contact Mike @ Master Repair in Stuart for any re-wiring or moving PP & Jackplate pumps. He does great work but can be a bit "testy" at times.

http://www.masterrepairinc.com


----------



## Billy H (Sep 29, 2015)

glgardnerjr said:


> I have an '07 Osprey. There should be a hose running between the drain under your feet when you are sitting behind the wheel to the center drain plug. This should keep any salt water from entering the area you are talking about. However, during heavy rains I too get water in that area and have not figured out a way to get it out other than using a shop vac. Eventually I pulled the hose so I can drain the area but know have salt water in there after fishing. I just coated everything with corrosion-x and then rinse it after each trip. Theoretically it should be a dry area but I have tried to figure out how water gets into there during a rain and can't figure it out.


Yep, mine has same set up with the hose that runs back to an "outside" bilge pump and we have same problem with water getting in the area where the power pole and jack plate pumps are. I get a lot of water in there when I run the baitwell pumps, both the raw water and recirc pumps are the quick release kind that are very easy to replace but they are notorious for leaking. The baitwell tends to overflow at times and this causing same problem as the pumps. If your getting water back there from rain i'd bet that the small drain holes in the hatch gutters are clogged or close to being clogged and the rain water is overflowing down into the area where your pumps are. I'm just surprised that they didn't set up an additional bilge pump in there or even a drain plug ! All boats leak and having to use a shop vac to get it out of that area is crazy, i had to do the same thing with mine last weekend.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Hells Bay probably knows the hull inside and out.. Kidding my friend... I would check with Johathan Glasser of Glasser Boatworks in Rockledge, FL.. He's knows his way around skiffs and can have you up and running in no time.. If you hull has been baked by the sun, he can make it look like new.. A rigging and wiring genius too,


----------



## Billy H (Sep 29, 2015)

Snookdaddy said:


> Hells Bay probably knows the hull inside and out.. Kidding my friend... I would check with Johathan Glasser of Glasser Boatworks in Rockledge, FL.. He's knows his way around skiffs and can have you up and running in no time.. If you hull has been baked by the sun, he can make it look like new.. A rigging and wiring genius too,



Ha ! I'm sure they do ! No worries and thanks for the info


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Have an 08 also take alook at the drainplug orings there should be three.just unscrew them and you should see a rubber o-ring I had the same problem all were old and cracked letting water in the drain plugs. Take them off and head to ace hardware. Cost is $3 for all three .i dont have any more water under the seat hatches.my buddy did have a leak in that drain hose but mine was a simple and cheap fix.good luck pm me with questions if you need.


----------

